# 2007 Audi A6 V8 FSI Help



## a4outtie (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello all Trying to help a friend out with an 07 A6 V8 FSI. This is the information passed to me. 
008852 P2294 fuel pressure regulator valve n267
005493 p1577 right engine mount solenoid vavle
limp mode
two high pressure pumps

That's all I have to work with:banghead:. Any additional information needed, just let me know and I'll ask. Thanks in advance![HR][/HR]Edit: Solved. Mods, you can delete this. I will check back shortly and add the fix when I get the info and if this is still up. Thanks!


----------

